# Poll Test



## Cwalker935 (Jan 7, 2019)

Please vote for one
Slimlines
1. make great gifts
2. Are elegant and classy
3. Require great skill and vision
4. Are for everyone


----------



## mark james (Jan 7, 2019)

No poll to vote, I guess I nominate a Segmented pen :tongue:


----------

